# 2011 Annual PLT "Trolling for Booty" Fishing Tournament



## SandyKeys

Friday, September 23 at 6:30pm - September 25 at 7:00pm

Grand Lagoon Yacht Club
10653 Gulf Beach Highway
Perdido Key, FL


Created ByPirates of Lost Treasure for Secret Santa

Join us for the fun, fishing, prizes and mayhem! The Pirates of Lost Treasure are at it again hosting the 6th Annual Fishing Tournament in Perdido Key, FL.

Tickets $50 in advance, $55 at the Captain's Meeting

We're judging Red Drum, Flounder, Trout, Spanish Mac, King Mac, Amberjack, Triggerfish, and Snapper! Cash prizes for top three in each category! and special "Young Matey's" contest for largest Pin Fish!

Capt's Meeting Friday 9-23-11 6:30pm at GLYC
Fishing Open 7:00pm through Sunday 3:00 when scales close
Event Open Saturday and Sunday at noon!

Hope to see you there!

Cindy Woods - aka Sandy Keys


----------



## SandyKeys

:thumbsup: Bump!


----------



## H2OMARK

Great family tournament. Looking forward to it!!


----------



## MrFish

I think my wife and I will try and make it down for this. Is snapper going to be replaced with grouper or another species?


----------



## SandyKeys

*"Red Snapper"*



MrFish said:


> I think my wife and I will try and make it down for this. Is snapper going to be replaced with grouper or another species?


@ Mark! Thank you! Looking forward to seeing your Team! 

@ Mr Fish... We are aware that "Red" Snapper will be out of season, however, all other Species of Snapper are eligible. 

Look forward to seeing you there!


----------



## SandyKeys

*PLT Prize Schedule*

PLT Prize Schedule
:thumbsup:


----------



## SandyKeys

*2011 PLT Fishing Tourney Brochures & Tickets*

Hey Anglers! 

PLT Fishing Tourney Brochures and Tickets will hit the POS locations mid-week.


----------



## SandyKeys

Bump! :thumbup:


----------



## SandyKeys

*Tickets are on the streets folks!*

The Point of Sale locations are on the Poster however, we do have two additional POS locations, Emerald Coast Marine, Kenny Mann, Saufley Field Road, and National Standard Parts, Cindy Grimsley, on V street just opposite of Oscars on Cervantes.

GOOD LUCK ANGLERS!


----------



## SandyKeys

*Hurry and get your tickets!*

bump ditty bump!! :thumbup:


----------



## psuflorida

Don't forget anglers, proceeds support the Pirates' Secret Santa charity effort, a program that helps needy families in our own local area! Great fun, and you're supporting a great cause too!


----------



## Butcherpen

*Food & Drink*

Will there be a cookout/food at the Captain's meeting?


----------



## Deeplines

Not getting in the tourny this year but would like to get a shirt and throw a donation in. 

Went by GLYC earlier and didn't see anyone. Is the meeting gonna be downstairs or upstairs?

I know the meeting is at 1830 just thought I might see some folks setting up.


----------

